# Potatoes as supplemental feed?



## Deb75476 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here in Idaho, there's a surplus of field potatoes. I was wondering if I could feed these as a supplement for my goats, chickens and turkeys. I've heard that to feed them to pigs they need to be boiled - is it the same for goats and poultry, or is it not a good thing to feed them regardless?


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

chickens and turkeys.. raw if you can get them to eat them. at my house they prefer left over hash browns or cottage fries! mine won't eat them raw.

can't answer for goats because my goats are on a diet of alfalfa and grains when milking.

I have a dog that likes raw potatoes.. right after she skins them! silliest thing you ever saw!


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I feed my poultry all the raw potato scraps ( ie peelings etc) and then snarf it right up. I don't know about the goats though.


----------



## Farmer John (Nov 12, 2008)

I have several old (almost 100 years old) poultry books that speak of using potatoes as supplemental feed, but never more than 1/3 of the total diet. Never feed the skins (although I haven't had a bird die from it yet) and lightly boiled to ease in feeding and digestion.


----------



## modestmoose (Oct 9, 2008)

What are cottage fries?


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Last year North Fremont High in Ashton, Id hosted the wrestling tourney. We had about 200 left over spud (baked) from the spud bar. My chickens loved them.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey they eat their own crap, so a baked spud yep i'd go for it. My grand parent's use to feed all left overs to the chickens, they done very well, lot'sa egg's and they eat a lot of tater's. We still do. The small left over at the end of use yep boil or bake and they will like them fine.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Heck, today I fed mine some out of date bologna. They loved it.


----------



## SnakeDoc (Nov 10, 2009)

Currently the dairies around here are feeding spuds since the price went into the toilet.


----------

